# Fastener Holder...Great Idea..



## EmilioG (May 2, 2017)

https://www.ctemag.com/news-videos/articles/shop-operations-new-twist-old-screw-plate


I saw this today and thought, what a good idea. I'm making a few to cover several fastener sizes, small to large.
The knob is available from McMaster Carr.  1" x 3" rectangular steel tube.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 3, 2017)

Old is new , YUPP.


----------

